# updating an airgapped FreeBSD server



## pez (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a need for a server in an airgapped environment. It will require operating system and installed package updates. 

I would like to use FreeBSD for this, however I need some pointers on how I may get started. 

I can setup a vm that has internet connection, for which to download updates, however transfers from this vm to the production server will be via sneaker net. DVD's or the like. 

I have looked through the documentation, searched the forums, and am still not enlightened. Perhaps downloading the source and updating from that instead of freebsd-update?

regards
pez


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2021)

pez said:


> Perhaps downloading the source and updating from that instead of freebsd-update?


That's probably the easiest to do for the OS. You only need to copy an up to date /usr/src/ directory.

How air-gapped is it? I mean, would it be possible to connect it to the network temporarily? Just so you can run the updates, then unplug it again. That would be the easiest and simplest way.


----------



## pez (Mar 25, 2021)

thanks SirDice, I've had another suggest copying /usr/src and updating from that. 

It's not able to be reconnected to the internet temporarily. 

thanks for taking the time

regards
pez


----------

